# Precept Plus? Has anyone tried it?



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

I'm looking for food options here in my country, since I don't like Royal Canin anymore. 

I've found a store selling PRECEPT PLUS, in the puppy & adult form. I've liked what I've read: no corn or wheat. It's made in the USA. I can not find any reviews on this food in the website Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble so that's why i'm asking your opinions. 

This same store sell also: ANF Holistic & Earthborn Holistic (Ocean Fusion, Primitive Natural, Small Bites, etc) what do you think of these brands?

Any input will be muh appreciated! Even if you havent used it, sometimes the labels are a bit confusing to me :blush: THANKS!!


----------

